# Keyboard Trouble



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My keyboard has gone nuts. The number keys on the top row are producing the number and the letter below them, and the bottom letters are producing the letters and the numbers above them up top. What's up with that? Like this...

My key5board has go6ne 6nuts. the 6num5ber keys o6n top row are produci6ng the 6num5ber a6nd the letter 5bellow them, a6nd the 5bottom row is produci6ng the letters a6nd the 6num5ber a5bove them o6n top. What's up with that_? 

This is a laptop, so I'm guessing this is not good 6news


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Imagine the trouble I had with my password when I booted the thing. Took a while to figure that one out.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

It is not good news. If it is a laptop and you say it is, you may need to replace the keyboard. On some laptops, they are a pretty easy replacement, on others it is very time consuming. 
What kind of laptop is it? I've found the dell laptops to be much easier than the HP laptops.
Either way, tablets and laptops are down in price, you might want to consider replacing it? I don't know for sure.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's a Lenova. To tell the truth, some idiot spilled some water on my desk  and I didn't think any actually got on the computer, but later I found the wireless mouse wasn't working, and the USB where it was connected was wet. The keyboard was also not working at that time. I shut it down, unplugged the power source, blew it out and sat it in a warm place to dry. Upon plugging it in and powering it up the wireless mouse connected and the keyboard seemed to be working. I discovered the problem when my password would not be accepted. Finally started figuring I your when I counted the asterisks as I typed the password. 

Ok, thanks. I'll let it alone over night and look inside tomorrow. I was hoping I had somehow hit some strange function button combo I r something.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is 'the thing', whatever that means.
'the thing'  

I've had regular keyboards, spilled soda on them, rinsed them off, had them dry out and work. I've had others, wet, they never recovered.

The bad part is most laptops won't recover after that. But, just for fun, let's hope it recovers. (I actually have new laptop with a "spill proof" keyboard--who knows?)

Let it completely dry out, turn it upside down, drain it if possible, blow it dry with a hair dryer, then let it naturally air dry. Let it take a long time to dry with all those crevices and nooks and crannies. Reload the drivers for it. See if you can get it going again. No guarantees, at all. 

If you decide to replace the keyboard, go google it, keyboard replacement kits and youtube videos on how to do it, to see how difficult it might be if you choose to go that way. For a search criteria, put in your model and model number to get specific instructions. I hope this helps you decide what to do.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

A possible easy fix may be a wireless keyboard. And with this route you would not be investing money into the laptop - the keyboard would work on any other laptop you have as well. The only downside of course is that you would have to lug it along if you traveled.

Another thing to check is a stuck key. I have had my shift button stick down with some pretty bizarre results!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

You could click on start. then in the search window type leyboard. There are a few options there, not sure any of them would work for you.
Any USB keyboard will work. $6 at walmart


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It is just the b5 and n6 keys now. The water had a splash of bourbon in it (or was that the other way around?) and I think the keyboard is slowly sobering up. It obviously can't have anymore whiskey.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

vicker said:


> It is just the b5 and n6 keys now. The water had a splash of bourbon in it (or was that the other way around?) and I think the keyboard is slowly sobering up. It obviously can't have anymore whiskey.


ha ha ha, most keyboards I've met never admit to the bourbon. At least it is improving, so it might get better after all. (rare but possible)
Using alternate keyboards is a good option if you have one around, as Zong and MichaelZ said.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

vicker said:


> It is just the b5 and n6 keys now. The water had a splash of bourbon in it (or was that the other way around?) and I think the keyboard is slowly sobering up. It obviously can't have anymore whiskey.


You can normally find replacement keyboards at eBay for around $20. Search for your Lenovo model number. You can find keyboard replacement instructions by googling.

As Zong pointed out, a USB keyboard will make your laptop functional until you can replace the built-in keyboard.


----------

